# Advice about Amoxicillin



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Iv been prescribed some Amoxicillin for a chest infection, i know its sounds silly but im freaking out about taking it and it making me worse(DP/DR). Im very careful about everything that goes in my body (no caffine and almost no sugar) and iv never been on medication but im been coughing up little bits of blood and im stuck.

I panic the pills making me worse, i panic about what happens if i dont. All this panic makes me a very unhappy bunny.

i know this sounds stupid but i cant help what i get paranoid about!


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've taken Amoxicillin several times for infections and it didn't make my DP worse. Just some minor stomach upset. I wouldn't worry about. I have bad DP and I always worry about taking something that will make it worse. Good luck.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've also taken that and other antibiotics while having dp and none of them caused any effects except loose stools. Gross, I know but it is what it is. I think that often times we will psych ourselves into being afraid when there is nothing to fear. We are afraid of being afraid. If you decide something is not going to work for you, chances are that once you take it your mind will manifest some sort of reaction and you'll blame it on the medication. I've done this a lot in the past until someone pointed out that I was causing the problem. You have to decide that you will be fine and you will.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I have nothing to fear but fear its self ..... il start it tomorrow

Thank you's!


----------

